

Lulzsec Exposed - Rohccoo
http://lulzsecexposed.blogspot.com/

======
lists
I guess in the age of cyberworld immersion, multi-faceted pseudonymity, and
other postmodern concepts, to be revealed to be a finite human being is the
only form of ammunition.

Makes me think of the older times: it use to be if you wanted to prove
something you swung a sword at someone's head. But because of the
monopolization of violence in modern societies (relatively speaking), your
armor is layers of pseudonymity, proxies, and other net paranoia; battles are
taking place over virtual fields where to fall is to be exposed as a person, a
regular human being (credit card, email, all pathways to "meat world"
mechanics).

Sociologically interesting or am I overthinking what could be a travesty if
these exposures aren't accurate (or are)?

~~~
bradleyland
Well, when you're out there trolling the world, the appeal of anonymity
extends beyond a sociological concept. It's your only way of staying out of
jail. The ability to remain anonymous is the ability to operate, and operating
is the game. This gives rise to the social system you're observing, but it's
very pragmatic.

